# Rotating Flashabou Rack



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

I have one made of wood that I got a number of years back. Only problem is if my cat gets in my fly tying room, she will shred the flash out of the holder.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

anzuelo said:


> I have one made of wood that I got a number of years back. Only problem is if my cat gets in my fly tying room, she will shred the flash out of the holder.


I was going to say the same thing about another cat I had, but thankfully, my daughter took that one. You couldn't leave any flies lying around either.


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

My cats especially like spun deer hair flies. I have had to chase them down, pry open the mouth, and retrieve the fly. I cringe at the thought of one of them getting it past the barb, It will be a bloodbath just getting the cat to the vet.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sidelock said:


> View attachment 127868
> Finally got around to making a couple of racks. It was a PITA sorting through all the packages and pulling them in and out every time.


Beautiful! Love it, but it's not practical for me. Just no room on my fly tying desk for it.  Besides, they'd have to be the diameter of a 5gal bucket to fit all mine. 

So I keep mine in something like this, without the tabs.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/JAM-13-Pocket-Expanding-File-Clear-1-Pack-Check-Size-5-x-10-1-2/46698616

That way I don't access it as easily, to force me to use less flash whenever possible.  I also use one for brushes, one for feathers (chinese strung) and one for barred or grizzly feathers.

I do like your's tho and really wish I had the room for a few of them. Guess if I was a professional tier, then maybe.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

sidelock said:


> View attachment 127868
> Finally got around to making a couple of racks. It was a PITA sorting through all the packages and pulling them in and out every time.


This is awesome. What is the plastic piece that they clip into?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sidelock said:


> View attachment 127868
> Finally got around to making a couple of racks. It was a PITA sorting through all the packages and pulling them in and out every time.


Ok, so you got my curiosity up. How did you make it? As Bill just said, what is that round plastic piece?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice 

My adaptation no spinning but works well for my desk.

1/2” or 3/4” piece of closed cell foam with a Velcro stapled on the back. The other side is stuck to my tying desk.

You can cut the ziptie that holds the materials about an inch long and at a 45 degree angle and it sticks in the foam easily.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Bill Payne said:


> This is awesome. What is the plastic piece that they clip into?


Very simple to make. It's 1/4" clear plexiglass but it can be made of any material even sturdy carboard. There are 5/16" holes approx. 1/2" from the edge and 1 1/8" apart from each other. Th slots are the width of the thickness of a table saw blade 1/8". So if you were to look from above it they would look similar to a key hole.
I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

These racks are very simple to make and require very little time, basic tools and material to fabricate and I personally find them very useful and practical. Some may prefer or have a more practical way to deal with flash but this works for me and I should have made them decades ago. As I said the plexiglass may be substituted with other material. The first picture illustrates the shape of the hole/slot that holds the flashabou hanks in place. The size of the holes is determined by the fullness of material the hanks come in, I used a 5/16" bit even for the Magnum Flash. The slots were done on a table saw after the holes were drilled and are 1/8", the thickness of the saw blade. Sliding the hanks through the slots may look tidious but once you find a way that works for you it's easy.
The second picture shows the crude tripod legs made out of 1/4" steel rod that I intended to epoxy together but once I wrapped masking tape around them they were secure enough that they didn't require gluing. The tape is wrapped around the legs to build up thickness to fit snug inside the PVC and prevent wobble. Legs are bent 90* in a vise and the feet are 5" long and the stems fit 4" inside tube. There is a 5/16 threaded rod free floating inside the PVC with a lock nut close to the bottom of the rod and another lock nut near the top, positioned just below the edge/end of the PVC. These two nuts center and stabilize the rod inside the tube since the nuts are the same size as the inside diameter of the tube eliminating any play or wobble. The length of the threaded rod is optional since the lock nuts at either end is what stabilize it inside the tube but I left mine long since I used the rods from my cork grip jig due to the local hardware being shut down. A fender washer is inserted in the top end of the threaded rod and rests/sits on the "top" lock nut, followed by the plexiglass and another fender washer on top of the plexiglass followed by another lock nut or wing nut for ease of removal. Both nuts are tightened to hold the plexiglass firm between the fender washers. Best part is the surprising smooth rotation of the wheels like they are on bearings. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

sidelock said:


> These racks are very simple to make and require very little time, basic tools and material to fabricate and I personally find them very useful and practical. Some may prefer or have a more practical way to deal with flash but this works for me and I should have made them decades ago. As I said the plexiglass may be substituted with other material. The first picture illustrates the shape of the hole/slot that holds the flashabou hanks in place. The size of the holes is determined by the fullness of material the hanks come in, I used a 5/16" bit even for the Magnum Flash. The slots were done on a table saw after the holes were drilled and are 1/8", the thickness of the saw blade. Sliding the hanks through the slots may look tidious but once you find a way that works for you it's easy.
> The second picture shows the crude tripod legs made out of 1/4" steel rod that I intended to epoxy together but once I wrapped masking tape around them they were secure enough that they didn't require gluing. The tape is wrapped around the legs to build up thickness to fit snug inside the PVC and prevent wobble. Legs are bent 90* in a vise and the feet are 5" long and the stems fit 4" inside tube. There is a 5/16 threaded rod free floating inside the PVC with a lock nut close to the bottom of the rod and another lock nut near the top, positioned just below the edge/end of the PVC. These two nuts center and stabilize the rod inside the tube since the nuts are the same size as the inside diameter of the tube eliminating any play or wobble. The length of the threaded rod is optional since the lock nuts at either end is what stabilize it inside the tube but I left mine long since I used the rods from my cork grip jig due to the local hardware being shut down. A fender washer is inserted in the top end of the threaded rod and rests/sits on the "top" lock nut, followed by the plexiglass and another fender washer on top of the plexiglass followed by another lock nut or wing nut for ease of removal. Both nuts are tightened to hold the plexiglass firm between the fender washers. Best part is the surprising smooth rotation of the wheels like they are on bearings. Hope that makes sense.
> View attachment 128176
> View attachment 128178
> View attachment 128180


Thanks for the detailed explanation. Again, these are awesome. I just started tying, and on the irritation meter, after the dogs occasionally devouring a bucktail if I forget to close the door, the flash storage is next.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Why should I build a rack. I have to much fun straightening one out that has crumpled to the floor behind my desk


----------

